# To BUY or NOT - 2005 Case IH RBX562 Round Baler ?



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is what I am looking at - 2005 case ih rbx562 with 3500 bales through it. NO net wrap just twine, but that is ok where I am at, the people who buy or make hay hate the wrap when feeding it. Wide pickup, hyd pickup, bale/trek monitor, 540pto. They said it has been barn kept. Asking 11,500. I have seen pictures and it looks like new. Now when I go look at it, this maybe a different story. I need help from you guys on what to look for on this machine so I am not shooting myself in the foot. Is there any problems that I should be aware of or ask to find out about. There are both NH and Case dealers in my area, so parts and stuff not a problem. Just trying to learn as much as I can to make the best judgement with the machine and my money. Feel free to add any input. I sure appreciate any help on the subject, I know you guys are the guru's!

Jason


----------



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

In my area the no net wrap would kill the resale value of that baler. Other than that, those are good hay balers and 3500 bales is not a lot at all. I have about the same thing in a New Holland. It is a good baler but does not keep up with the new Vermeers or the 568 Deeres in corn stalks.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

I have a rbx 563 and a jd 568 the ih baler makes better bales. you dont have to weave as much as with the jd baler. the pickup is the only weak part on the ih baler. that sounds like a good price.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for your replys.

@rollnitup - can you fill me in on the pickup reel, thats a pretty vital part of the baler and baling. I will be baling mostly jiggs, tifton, coastal, prarie hay and some hay grazer.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

its just not as strong as the jd but it works good. only have trouble in heavy 1st cutting alfalfa. and thats just on the end rows where the rake leaves clumps.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

that makes sense, our vermeer 605h does the same thing, man I hate when it balls up - gotta go dig that itchy hay out.


----------

